# Nice way to make a lil bit of pocket money!



## blademast3r (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey ppl i jus figured out this nice legit way of makin a lil bit of money!!

its frm this site called bux....basically u earn 0.1$ a day for surfing 10 ads for 30 seconds....and plus u get money when u reffer this site to someone else..!! so heres the link....with my referal edited ....u jus need a valid paypal account...so keep surfin...nd referin...

more info in the above link provided...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2008)

Referrals are not allowed here


----------



## max_demon (Jan 7, 2008)

hey blade i have better poketmoneying oppurtunities . i also 1st fell in these affiliate programs , but later i realised that they are wasting time. which is far better than money . instead do some freelancing and earn . " digital . " is the best place to hang out


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 7, 2008)

^^ yea i do freelancin....did sm photo editin projects sm time bac bro....btw whats digital??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 7, 2008)

Referal not allowed here. So, please edit the link.

I even have software that will continue clicking ads at interval of 10 seconds..and I tried also
But it is not successful.

I left this.......only one first day only..earned around 2 $..,..and left those 2 $.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 8, 2008)

blademast3r said:


> ^^ yea i do freelancin....did sm photo editin projects sm time bac bro....btw whats digital??


 it is digitalpoint
 and i do content creation and posting in forums and promoting digging all these stuff , dont forget adsensing 

btw what is your age? and how much you earned?


and , if you want better method 





> 3)Make it automatic (basically, leave Firefox open, and you'll make money )
> 
> *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/115
> *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748
> ...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Referal not allowed here. So, please edit the link.
> 
> I even have software that will continue clicking ads at interval of 10 seconds..and I tried also
> But it is not successful.
> ...


 
can u give me the software download link.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 8, 2008)

Max demon, could you please elaborate on the freelancing thing?


----------



## max_demon (Jan 8, 2008)

go to forums.digitalpoint.com you will understand everything


----------



## Indyan (Jan 8, 2008)

Using bots is cheating and you will end up getting banned.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 8, 2008)

arreeeeee.
any MOD delete the referal link of first post.

Guys..dont waste time in this...it is crap.
My personal experience. If any guy has got any payment from this..than post here.


----------



## Indyan (Jan 8, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> arreeeeee.
> any MOD delete the referal link of first post.
> 
> Guys..dont waste time in this...it is crap.
> My personal experience. If any guy has got any payment from this..than post here.



If you want to know which programs pay and which ones dont just go here and run a search.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm sure that helped whoever it was intended to, now let's leave it at that, shall we.


----------

